# Willem Apollonius



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

Willem Apollonius, Dutch Reformed minister, in 1645 wrote a defense of Presbyterian polity called _A consideration of certaine controversies at this time agitated in the kingdome of England, concerning the government of the church of God_ (which I have, thanks to a generous brother). In 1644 at the direction of divines in Zealand he sent a list of questions to the Congregationalists of New England concerning church polity which led to a response on behalf of New England congregationalists by John Norton (see William Sprague's _Annals of the American Pulpit_ for further biographical information on Norton or Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_): _The Answer to the Whole Set of Questions of the Celebrated Mr. William Apollonius_ (1645, said by Cotton Mather to be the first work published in Latin in America).

Apollonius also wrote _Jus majestatis circa sacra, sive tractatus theologicus, de jure magistratus circa res ecclesiasticas, oppositus Cl.D. professoris Nicolai Vedelii tractatui, De episcopatu Constantini Magni_ and other works. 

Does anyone have further biographical information on Apollonius?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

